
Finally, A Use for Twitter - jasonlbaptiste
http://sesquipedalis.blogspot.com/2009/02/finally-use-for-twitter.html
======
indiejade
What an excellent piece of writing. One of the best snippets of
characterization I've seen on the Internet is awhile:

 _We gave the man a nod and "Hey" as we walked to our table and were soon
whispering back and forth like 12 year old girls at the 7th grade dance.

"You go talk to him" I said, while tugging nervously on my dress. "No, you go
talk to him" Sean replied while flipping his hair._

\--------

 _"He ordered like 20 dollars worth of food" the kid stammered out, obviously
thrilled to be talking about it, "And he left me a 160 dollar tip. Then he
asked for a Sprite and gave me forty bucks for it."_

On a side note, I've sometimes wondered how much celebrities' aptness to tip
their servers is correlated to their being recognized.

